# us study claiming pgd+fet is optimal for older IVF'ers



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2221189/New-IVF-screening-turn-fertility-clock-10-years-picking-embryos-likely-develop-healthy.html

/links


----------

